# Hettinger, ND



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey guys/gals,
Just wondering if you have any info on weather and roads over that way.

My father and I plan on leaving tomorrow (11-7) from Webster, SD to Hettinger to deer hunt. We actually just stay in Hett. we hunt in south dakota near Lodgepole. Sounds like high winds and snow??? Trying to figure out when to leave tomorrow.
thanks


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

All roads south of I-94 are closed as I type this.
That includes the Hettinger area
Highways are closed from the Montana border to Jamestown, south of Jamestown to the south dakota border.
Not looking good right now, blowing snow, near blizzard conditions with zero visibilty.

Check the ND Road condiitions in the AM:
www.dot.nd.gov/roadreport/roadreport/roadreport.asp


----------

